# volume difference between HD and regular channels



## kober (May 27, 2006)

I have a 622 and a Harman Kardon 354 receiver. There is a huge difference in volume between my HD channels and normal channels. How do I fix this?


----------



## geneva (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't believe it can be fixed by the user, since it is set by the transmission.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's a problem for everyone regardless of provider, and the problem is much more noticable when you are using Dolby Digital vs. analog stereo, because Dolby Digital has much more dynamic range, so the *average* volume is lower. Then you have the problem with the commercials being compressed based on the *max* volume rather than the average volume, so you get blasted out when commercials come.

Far more HD channels use DD than SD channels, so the problem is more pronounced.

There is even a bill in Congress right now to try to address this issue, since broadcasters have chosen not to address it themselves after years of complaints.


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 3, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> It's a problem for everyone regardless of provider, and the problem is much more noticable when you are using Dolby Digital vs. analog stereo, because Dolby Digital has much more dynamic range, so the *average* volume is lower. Then you have the problem with the commercials being compressed based on the *max* volume rather than the average volume, so you get blasted out when commercials come.
> 
> Far more HD channels use DD than SD channels, so the problem is more pronounced.
> 
> There is even a bill in Congress right now to try to address this issue, since broadcasters have chosen not to address it themselves after years of complaints.


Any news on the results of this legislation? It is a huge problem for me as well!


----------

